# american regional cuisine



## freshwater (Apr 6, 2005)

I have been reading up on some of the cuisines that is in america. I am very amazed how diverse the food is in this country. Gots to love it! so what do you think about American Cuisines?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As anyone on these boards, whose been here for awhile, can tell you I love classic french cuisine. It is often the starting point, for me, when creating new dishes, but I am also an avid fan of American Regional Cuisines. The cuisines of this country are extremely diverse, from the foods of the South to the foods of the Northwest. From the countrified cuisine of the Pennsylvania Dutch to the refined fusion of Creole cuisine, there is a lifetime of learning. Our food heritage is rich and diverse, worth spending time studying and exploring.


----------

